# i need you to post up a few pics



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

please


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Not my animals or pics, I found these through Google's image search.

Copperhead:








Garter snake:









-PK


----------



## CHOMPER316 (Feb 20, 2004)

thanks boomer

I was stupid today and picked up a snake that i didnt know what it was it came back and bit me when i put it back where it was

my pop pop didnt know which one of the two it was

the weird thing is, it had no fangs, just serated teeth that felt and looked like a butter knife blade


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

can u give any detial of what it looked like
size?
color?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that copperhead looks nice








wish i could get one


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

CHOMPER316 said:


> thanks boomer
> 
> I was stupid today and picked up a snake that i didnt know what it was it came back and bit me when i put it back where it was
> 
> ...


 If you didn't get sick it probably wasn't a copperhead. I agree with death, we need a better description.

-PK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> I was stupid today and picked up a snake that i didnt know what it was


Truly you are lucky to say the least, and as long as you learned to not pick up snakes, then you have learned a valuable lesson. Just because a snake is not venomous does not mean it can not inflict a painful bite, or leave teeth in the wound, or transfer bacteria, protozoans, etc...

What region of the country do you live in, and can you offer a more complete description? it is difficult at best to ID a snake of of a narrative, but perhaps with a strong description I can lead you to several choices....


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

we have copper heads here in indiana....neat little snakes...we also have rattle snakes.. and garden snakes and some other i cant think of


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

That garter look nice and the copperhead too.
i had copperhead 2 years ago,but i have problems with the law here, and i took her to the Zoo.Those are beautiful snakes. i want one again...


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Here is a huge gallery of garter snakes.

http://gallery.pethobbyist.com/index.pl?cat=514&thumb=1


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

i think Garters snakes are nice snake to keep, my first snake was a Garter T. Sirtalis Parietalis.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ill catch a copper head for a price might take me a while tho might be dead apon arival...lol


----------

